# Dealing with kidney failure? :(



## Cactus18 (May 27, 2012)

I am devastated right now and feeling like a total failure of a bird owner.

My tiel Charlie went to the vet for some impressively watery poops and the diagnosis came back as being chronic ('slow' pretty much) kidney failure. But they said in every other way he looks very healthy and normal! :S

He (she actually) is only 12! I can't help thinking that this is all my fault and that guilt is killing me. He's tame and loves coming out, bottlebrush to chew on, head scratches and mist baths. He also love broccoli, sprouts, mushrooms and pea soup, but I have always lapsed in that he mostly gets a seed/pellet mix and I haven't ever consistently added in mixed veggies to his bowl each day.

I got him when I was 13, and my parents didn't know a thing about birds so it was mostly just me. I guess I was a bit naïve, unexperienced and just got progressively busier through high school and university which I'm sure didn't help 


Anyway,
Doe anyone have any advice or experience with issues like this? Can I do anything to reserve or slow the damage? What is most comfortable for him?

What exactly should I be feeding him now? Are there any foods that would help slow the process? And are there any that I should definitely avoid that could make it all worse?

Can he still have a good quality of life? He does seem to sit a bit in one place now and often keeps his eyes half closed. Or just sleeps/dozes quite a bit while being a bit puffed up. The vet said there was no evidence of gout.

I'm going to be moving out in about a month and then I'll actually be able to keep him out more because my parents dog won't ever be in the house.


And finally, I have another birdy Bo. What is the best diet to feed her? Specifics are welcomed!

Thank you so much


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

There is no reason to blame yourself for your bird's kidney problems. Don't just assume that the seed diet you offered caused it. You seem to be identifying a care issue that you feel bad about and are then extending that to the kidney issues - you don't have a good case to make for that thinking.

I've had at least 2 birds with kidney problems - one was diabetic and probably had heart disease and the other was briefly ill and promptly treated when still a baby and after that always had impaired kidneys (for the next 15 years). They both had good diets without excessive protein and had problems anyway.

Please check the archives on this site for care suggestions for your bird. As an example, see:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32440
Post # 10 in that thread lists some dietary suggestions you can consider. 
There are other threads in the archives to check out, too.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*kidney failure*

I am sorry to hear about your bird's kidney issues; I hope he will be ok. It is only natural for us to blame ourselves when our birds get sick. But as tielbob said, it's not your fault. I did the same thing when my previous 'tiel, a sweet lutino hen, died of cancer at age 13. Like you, I thought maybe it was my fault for not feeding her properly. But folks on this forum told me that cancer can be hereditary, not necessarily a dietary issue. I did try to feed her a varied diet, but when I first got her I fed her mostly seed.
I hope Charlie will do well.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

The others have good advice. I just wanted to toss in, it's not your fault. **Hugs** You're doing what you think is best. That is a lot more than what a lot of people will do


----------



## Cactus18 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you so much guys. Sorry about the down attitude, I was in a bit of shock when I got home and am a bit prone to blaming myself. I'm feeling much more constructive about it thanks to you! The clever bird has been self medicating by drinking so much water, so at the moment she is dealing with it alright and hopefully for a while longer!

And Tielbob thanks! I went yesterday and bought a whole bunch of things from the list on that post you recommended, even found some nice organic cranberry juice that I've put in his water plus celery and celery seeds 

I just have one more Q. My vet gave me a protein supplement to sprinkle on his food because she said otherwise he might loose too much weight because the calories aren't not getting absorbed properly...
But everything else I've read seems to say they should have a low protein diet instead? Does anyone know why, or which advice to follow?


----------



## Cactus18 (May 27, 2012)

Oh and I also moved my other tiel Bo to a different cage because I think she stresses Charlie out a bit :S Plus she's started laying a lot of eggs which seems now to be on hold finally (yay)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, the protein supplement IS odd...we normally do recommend a low protein diet for animals with kidney issues. It's not that the pet isn't getting the nutrients, the problem lies in the kidneys not filtering the way they should which could lead to a build up in the body. I, personally, wouldn't give the protein supplement for now and just keep an eye on her weight for now to make sure she's maintaining it.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

My tiels with kidney problems did better (stayed healthier) with low protein so I, too, suggest skipping the protein supplement. It's been known for a long time that protein is hard on the kidneys - I just did a quick internet search and this came up from the Mayo Clinic:

"A high-protein diet may worsen kidney function in people with kidney disease because your body may have trouble eliminating all the waste products of protein metabolism." (http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...xpert-answers/high-protein-diets/faq-20058207)

And that's probably true for our birds as well.
Hope Charlie feels better!


----------



## Barbara* (Oct 28, 2016)

Is this the disease where they show yellowing feathers too. If so the diet can be repaired and the next moult will yield normal feathers again. I think they need fruits and veggies too. Should make birdie bread for mine again.

I believe all 'tiels are prone too this disease sadly. Poor cockatiels.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Is this the disease where they show yellowing feathers too.


No that's liver disease, which can be sometimes fixed with diet improvement and medications. Kidney disease is harder to manage.


----------



## Barbara* (Oct 28, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> No that's liver disease, which can be sometimes fixed with diet improvement and medications. Kidney disease is harder to manage.


Oh I see, the poor little cockatiels. I wonder how common this trait is among the species. I have white faced cinnamon's and they are showing signs of stress already too however it's more from night frights then anything else.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Honestly, kidney disease really isn't that common in anything except cats. I've seen it like twice in dogs, but mainly we see it in cats. I haven't seen it very often in birds either.


----------

